# MotorM4X: Offroad Extreme & Logitech G25



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. März 2009)

Tach zusammen.

Nachdem ich mir vor einigen Tagen mein heiss ersehntes G25 bestellt habe, bin ich natürlich auch weiterhin auf der Suche nach Spielen welche das Lenkrad angemessen unterstützen.
Dabei ist mir auch das erwähnte MotorM4X: Offroad Extreme aufgefallen.

Meine Frage diesbezüglich: Unterstützt das Spiel das Logitech G25 ohne Einschränkungen? Zwar weiss ich mittlerweile das die 900 Grad Lenkung funktioniert und auch die Gänge 1 bis 5 (bzw. 6) sowie der Rückwärtsgang zuweisbar sind, aber funktioniert auch dir Kupplung des G25?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. März 2009)

So, hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Ich habe die Kupplung bisher nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Die Gänge funktionieren allerdings, per Direktanwahl.


----------

